# TRUUCHA WITH A XXX LOWRIDER DVD



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*THIS IS THE DEAL,,,

I'AM THINKING OF MAKING A DVD WITH 1 OR 2 GIRLS PER CAR NAKED,,, LIKE A PHOTOSHOOT BUT FILMING THE PHOTOSHOOT FOR A UNCENSORED DVD OF THE GIRLS KISSING AN PLAYING WITH THEM SELVES,,,, NAKED,,

IT WOULD NOT BE A VOLUME OF MY DVD JUST A SPECIAL ADDITION FOR ADULTS AN CALL IT TRUUCHA UNCENSORED,,,,,,,

IDEA: HAVE THEM AROUND A RAG IMPALA NAKED AN I'LL BE TAKING PICTURES !!

AN I WILL BE VIDEO TAPING THE ENTIRE EVENT,, ABOUT 10 CARS AN ABOUT 6 GIRLS TOTAL IN A 2 HOUR DVD ?????????

WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK ???????*


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

hell yeah homie, :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

beautiful


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

you gonna need someone to stand around and watch right?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

OH HELL FUCKING YEAH. Sign me up for 10 DVDs 
:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

SOUNDS VERY GOOD :cheesy:


----------



## geovela86 (Mar 16, 2005)

Hell yeah, :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Oct 11 2006, 07:18 PM~6350575
> *THIS IS THE DEAL,,,
> 
> I'AM THINKING OF MAKING A DVD WITH 1 OR 2 GIRLS PER CAR NAKED,,, LIKE A PHOTOSHOOT BUT FILMING THE PHOTOSHOOT FOR A UNCENSORED DVD OF THE GIRLS KISSING AN PLAYING WITH THEM SELVES,,,, NAKED,,
> ...


convinced hommie im in take pay pal :biggrin:


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

i say u post pictures of the girls and u let the layitlow family vote on the top hoochies :biggrin:


----------



## PUFFINALLDAY (Sep 12, 2006)

ABOUT TIME, HELL YEAH!! Put Me down for a copy! uffin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Make sure they doing some super x rated shit


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

lowriders-sex.......about the same..........but 2 in one.........what am i gonna do??????????? i want a copy asap!!!!


----------



## kromatized (Nov 13, 2002)

I don't like the idea. I have too much love for Lowriding and the people who are doing Big things to move the scene forward...


----------



## MR NOPAL (Feb 28, 2004)

hellll YeaH!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
and make a corridos edition too..


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

hell yes


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

:biggrin: Hell ya,another dvd for my private collection :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 85REGAL (Sep 29, 2002)

:barf: truucha porn :thumbsdown: Truucha don't do this to your career bro, this will destroy your credibility as a respected videographer. I personally will never buy another one of your vidoes if you go this route. First fights, now this, come on homie.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Oct 11 2006, 09:53 PM~6351715
> *:barf: truucha porn :thumbsdown:  Truucha don't do this to your career bro, this will destroy your credibility as a respected videographer.  I personally will never buy another one of your vidoes if you go this route.  First fights, now this, come on homie.
> *


EVERYBODY NEEDS TO EAT. SEX SELLS. FUCK IT!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

sounds good you should also add and make it a un cut video and add all of the crazy footage you filmed over the years in these LA streets,,ALL THE FIGHTS ETC.. uffin:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

hell yeah.
 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

it should be a special when you can get a double disc case

with lowriders and girls


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

co -prod...by???


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

Do it


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

yeah homie its about time . you should have a bitch hit switches with her pussy no hands just have her ride that hopping switch.


----------



## 323CAPRICE (Oct 7, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Oct 11 2006, 06:18 PM~6350575
> *THIS IS THE DEAL,,,
> 
> I'AM THINKING OF MAKING A DVD WITH 1 OR 2 GIRLS PER CAR NAKED,,, LIKE A PHOTOSHOOT BUT FILMING THE PHOTOSHOOT FOR A UNCENSORED DVD OF THE GIRLS KISSING AN PLAYING WITH THEM SELVES,,,, NAKED,,
> ...


Can i be the second camera man ????


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

comon truucha..u know u got our support onthat one..just make sure thay have big tatas :biggrin:


----------



## big ray (Dec 31, 2004)

hasta que guey!!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 11 2006, 09:24 PM~6350629
> *hell yeah homie, :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


AGREE


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

:biggrin: HELL YEAH GO FOR IT BRO. EVEN 40 WOULD LUV THAT FROM SYMPLE CREATIONS CAR CLUB


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Oct 11 2006, 07:18 PM~6350575
> *THIS IS THE DEAL,,,
> 
> I'AM THINKING OF MAKING A DVD WITH 1 OR 2 GIRLS PER CAR NAKED,,, LIKE A PHOTOSHOOT BUT FILMING THE PHOTOSHOOT FOR A UNCENSORED DVD OF THE GIRLS KISSING AN PLAYING WITH THEM SELVES,,,, NAKED,,
> ...


  I will volunteer my Impala rag and i'll be a stunt double and i will tap them hoes :biggrin: TV....DVD.......NICCAH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Oct 11 2006, 11:10 PM~6352248
> *yeah homie its about time . you should have a bitch hit switches with her pussy no hands just have her ride that hopping switch.
> *



dildo switches? :0


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2006)

id buy a cpl copys


----------



## *chinaundercons* (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kromatized_@Oct 11 2006, 09:21 PM~6351486
> *I don't like the idea. I have too much love for Lowriding and the people who are doing Big things to move the scene forward...
> *


same here...lowriding is lowriding and porn is porn leave it like that...That is a put down for all the people putting hard work into there cars like me<~~~Im a female!!! My son watches your dvds...how bouta clean cut dvd...no bad words??? Dont do it TRUUCHA!!...GOODTIMES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *chinaundercons*_@Oct 12 2006, 08:08 AM~6353978
> *same here...lowriding is lowriding and porn is porn leave it like that...That is a put down for all the people putting hard work into there cars like me<~~~Im a female!!! My son watches your dvds...how bouta clean cut dvd...no bad words??? Dont do it TRUUCHA!!...GOODTIMES!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


oh, snap!............mizz tucker up in here...
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowridnVegas (Jun 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Oct 11 2006, 09:53 PM~6351715
> *:barf: truucha porn :thumbsdown:  Truucha don't do this to your career bro, this will destroy your credibility as a respected videographer.
> *


Tell this to the MILLIONAIRE that made Girls Gone Wild!


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Oct 11 2006, 10:18 PM~6350575
> *THIS IS THE DEAL,,,
> 
> I'AM THINKING OF MAKING A DVD WITH 1 OR 2 GIRLS PER CAR NAKED,,, LIKE A PHOTOSHOOT BUT FILMING THE PHOTOSHOOT FOR A UNCENSORED DVD OF THE GIRLS KISSING AN PLAYING WITH THEM SELVES,,,, NAKED,,
> ...


cant belive you would have to ask our thoughts :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

DAMN TRUUCHA YOU KNOW IVE ALWAYS WANTED TO WORK WITH YOUR CAMERA CREW? YOU COULD COUNT ON ME IF YOU NEED ANY HELP PLEASE I COULD REALLY HELP I LIKE TO WATCH P...SY AND T..S ALL DAY LONG :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

Go for it homie two of my favorite things cars and females, just throw some cash in there and you'll have me covered.... do that shit homeboy!!!


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

BARRIO GIRLS :worship: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Oct 11 2006, 09:18 PM~6350575
> *THIS IS THE DEAL,,,
> 
> I'AM THINKING OF MAKING A DVD GIRLS KISSING AN PLAYING WITH THEM SELVES,,,, NAKED,,
> ...


hellz yeah.. 

shyt.. almost sounds like p0rn.. wait a minute..

:scrutinize:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

DAMNIT!!!!! DO THE DAMN THING!IF YOU NEED HELP OR CARS LET ME KNOW!LETS GET ALL MANIACO'S


----------



## PINKY (Jan 13, 2004)

HELL YEAH! DO THE DAMN THING!IF YOU NEED HELP OR A CAR HIT ME UP!LETS GET ALL MANIACO'S!


----------



## QsBabyGirl96 (Jun 6, 2006)

Well I don't think it would hurt him to make it...hell lowrider already uses sex to sell why not take it one step further. You would probly make a killin off of it as long as it doesn't look to amateur or fake...Which I haven't seen any of your vid's so I wouldn't know but from the sounds of it they are good so I say go for it you only live once lol! :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Sounds good!


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

I'd buy it!!!!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

sounds good..


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Oct 12 2006, 02:18 AM~6350575
> *THIS IS THE DEAL,,,
> 
> I'AM THINKING OF MAKING A DVD WITH 1 OR 2 GIRLS PER CAR NAKED,,, LIKE A PHOTOSHOOT BUT FILMING THE PHOTOSHOOT FOR A UNCENSORED DVD OF THE GIRLS KISSING AN PLAYING WITH THEM SELVES,,,, NAKED,,
> ...


sounds good homie.
throw in a few toys for the girls to keep them selves ocupied.

should be a great start.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Oct 12 2006, 05:08 AM~6351819
> *sounds good you should also add and make it a un cut video and add all of the crazy footage you filmed over the years in these LA streets,,ALL THE FIGHTS ETC.. uffin:
> *


i been askin for that for the last 3 years, hopefully soem day it will happen.
fights,blown solenoids,accidents and shit talkin, never before seen footage.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Truucha if you need some cars for your girls to make love stains on remember you good ol friend Devil Dawg :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

hell yea Truucha!


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

I WANT 1!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

ima put it in my flip out when im driving ! :biggrin:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

you can film at bowtie any time :biggrin:


----------



## RollerzUnderground (Jan 20, 2005)

Put me on the mailing list! I want one!  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1-sic-87 (Apr 11, 2003)

nada make me harder then a 63 rag and a naked slut lol 

u gona hav people gettin dvds that dont even like lowriders jus to see tha sluts.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Oct 12 2006, 04:08 PM~6356858
> *you can film at bowtie any time  :biggrin:
> *


I'd buy that! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Oct 11 2006, 07:18 PM~6350575
> *THIS IS THE DEAL,,,
> 
> I'AM THINKING OF MAKING A DVD WITH 1 OR 2 GIRLS PER CAR NAKED,,, LIKE A PHOTOSHOOT BUT FILMING THE PHOTOSHOOT FOR A UNCENSORED DVD OF THE GIRLS KISSING AN PLAYING WITH THEM SELVES,,,, NAKED,,
> ...


Can I place an order right now???


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Oct 11 2006, 11:53 PM~6351715
> *:barf: truucha porn :thumbsdown:  Truucha don't do this to your career bro, this will destroy your credibility as a respected videographer.  I personally will never buy another one of your vidoes if you go this route.  First fights, now this, come on homie.
> *


I AGREE






























YEAH FUCKING RIGHT, DO THAT SHIT TRUUCHA. I ALREADY GOT YOUR SHIT ON MY PAYPAL ACCOUNT


----------



## midwest_swang (Jan 16, 2004)

:thumbsup: I think its a great idea unless your a queer :0 Come on man pussy sells. Pussy + Lowriders = :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Go for it bro Ill buy the first copy


----------



## Danny Tanner (Oct 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowridnVegas_@Oct 12 2006, 08:40 AM~6354228
> *Tell this to the MILLIONAIRE that made Girls Gone Wild!
> *


HEY!, I also have millions, I made it by loving my Michelle, and those other two bastardized girls that live with us, not by peddling smut.


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

:ugh:uh i stoped buying your dvd because i only see tha same clubs & never hardly see tha homie from damu riders, la.brims,thee other side, hill city,& other clubs like mafia4life,forever rollin,la. superiors& not just their hoppers i would like to see their show shit too, it's cool to put that shit in as a bonus but i want to see these clubs car more than they have been shown.....  mix that with tha pussy & you got me back as a buyer  PS. NO FAKE PORN HOES...REAL ONES,THAT LIVE AROUND THE HOOD


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

YALL MUTHA FUCKAS IS SOME HORN DOGS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## L-BABY (Jan 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Oct 12 2006, 05:14 PM~6358067
> *YALL MUTHA FUCKAS IS SOME HORN DOGS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU TOO, I KNOW YOU.YOU LIKE WOMEN TOES :biggrin:


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L-BABY_@Oct 12 2006, 07:08 PM~6358013
> *:ugh:uh i stoped buying your dvd because i only see tha same clubs & never hardly see tha homie from damu riders, la.brims,thee other side, hill city,& other clubs like mafia4life,forever rollin,la. superiors& not just their hoppers i would like to see their show shit too, it's cool to put that shit in as a bonus but i want to see these clubs car more than they have been shown.....  mix that with tha pussy & you got me back as a buyer  PS. NO FAKE PORN HOES...REAL ONES,THAT LIVE AROUND THE HOOD
> *


THATS TRUE SHIT TRUUCHA SHOW MORE CLUBS HOMIE WE KEEP SEEING THE SAME CLUBS HOPPING AGAINST EACH OTHER I KNOW THAT.... 2ND GENERATION, MAFIA 4 LIFE, WATTS LIFE AND A WHOLE LOT MORE CLUBS HAVE SHIT TO BE SEEN ALSO HOMIE SHOW US MORE CLUBS TRUUCHA


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L-BABY_@Oct 12 2006, 07:17 PM~6358093
> *YOU TOO, I KNOW YOU.YOU LIKE WOMEN TOES :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH HOMIE AND NICE BIG SOFT ASSES TOO


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

LETS DO THIS


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PUFFINALLDAY_@Oct 11 2006, 07:53 PM~6350831
> *ABOUT TIME, HELL YEAH!! Put Me down for a copy! uffin:
> *


u read my mind homie :biggrin:


----------



## SICK CITY C.C (Sep 8, 2006)

hell yeah can i order my copy right now 2 haha


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*I'AM TALKING WITH SOME LOCAL SHOPS AN SO FAR THEY HAVE AGREED, NOW I'AM LOOKING FOR SOME PROPER GIRLS AN AS SOON AS I GET IT ALL TOGEATHER I WILL LET YOU KNOW WHATS GOING ON,, 

ALSO I AM IN THE WORKS FOR THE NEW TRUUCHA UNCENSORED WEBSITE !!!*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Oct 11 2006, 09:18 PM~6350575
> *THIS IS THE DEAL,,,
> 
> I'AM THINKING OF MAKING A DVD WITH 1 OR 2 GIRLS PER CAR NAKED,,, LIKE A PHOTOSHOOT BUT FILMING THE PHOTOSHOOT FOR A UNCENSORED DVD OF THE GIRLS KISSING AN PLAYING WITH THEM SELVES,,,, NAKED,,
> ...


OMFG!!!!!!!!

Sounds like your desperate for biz........ :uh: Better yet, why don't you have them doing all that with a beat to shit g-body or some junked up shitter.


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Oct 12 2006, 05:21 PM~6358136
> *HELL YEAH HOMIE AND NICE BIG SOFT ASSES TOO
> 
> 
> ...


she's part of my team!!!


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Oct 11 2006, 10:08 PM~6351819
> *sounds good you should also add and make it a un cut video and add all of the crazy footage you filmed over the years in these LA streets,,ALL THE FIGHTS ETC.. uffin:
> *


That should be "TRUUCHA'S GREATEST MOMENTS AND OUT TAKES"


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 12 2006, 07:37 PM~6358604
> *OMFG!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sounds like your desperate for biz........  :uh:  Better yet, why don't you have them doing all that with a beat to shit g-body or some junked up shitter.
> *


*YOU MUST NOT KNOW ME,,,, NOT DESPERATE FOR MONEY ASK AROUND AN THEY WILL TELL YOU, IT COST MONEY TO MAKE MONEY,, I JUST DECIDE TO MAKE A SPECIAL ADDITION TO THE TRUUCHA COLLECTION !!!!!!

A TRUUCHA UNCENSORED WON'T HURT,, PLUS I'AM DOING THIS BECAUSE ALOT OF THE VIEWERS WANT A DVD FOR ADULTS SO I'AM TRYING IT TO SEE WHAT HAPPENED'S !!!!

BY THE WAY THE CARS THAT WILL BE FEATURE IN THE DVD WILL BE ALOT BETTER THEN THAT BUCKET YOU HAVE* :0

*BY THE WAY I WOULD USE YOUR CAR BUT IT'S A HARDTOP, I;AM LOOKING FOR RAGS* :0


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

:cheesy:  I'd buy it.


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Oct 12 2006, 06:47 PM~6358666
> *YOU MUST NOT KNOW ME,,,, NOT DESPERATE FOR MONEY ASK AROUND AN THEY WILL TELL YOU, IT COST MONEY TO MAKE MONEY,, I JUST DECIDE TO MAKE A SPECIAL ADDITION TO THE TRUUCHA COLLECTION !!!!!!
> 
> A TRUUCHA UNCENSORED WON'T HURT,, PLUS I'AM DOING THIS BECAUSE ALOT OF THE VIEWERS WANT A DVD FOR ADULTS SO I'AM TRYING IT TO SEE WHAT HAPPENED'S !!!!
> ...


oooooooooooo :biggrin: truucha gettin fresh :biggrin:


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truucha+Oct 12 2006, 07:36 PM~6358600-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

i have an idea that you just came up with this for the excuse to have a bunch of naked girlies around you


























dont blame ya a bit
:thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Oct 12 2006, 09:47 PM~6358666
> *YOU MUST NOT KNOW ME,,,, NOT DESPERATE FOR MONEY ASK AROUND AN THEY WILL TELL YOU, IT COST MONEY TO MAKE MONEY,, I JUST DECIDE TO MAKE A SPECIAL ADDITION TO THE TRUUCHA COLLECTION !!!!!!
> 
> A TRUUCHA UNCENSORED WON'T HURT,, PLUS I'AM DOING THIS BECAUSE ALOT OF THE VIEWERS WANT A DVD FOR ADULTS SO I'AM TRYING IT TO SEE WHAT HAPPENED'S !!!!
> ...


I wouldnt want AIDS infested skanks around my coupe any damn way! :nono:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Oct 12 2006, 08:05 PM~6358796
> *like i mentioned earlier......
> *


*IN ABOUT 2 WEEKS I WILL DO THE FIRST SHOOT AN I WILL POST THE FIRST PICTURES*


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 12 2006, 08:13 PM~6358843
> *I wouldnt want AIDS infested skanks around my coupe any damn way! :nono:
> *


*HA HA,, O.K WHAT EVER YOU SAY*


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Oct 13 2006, 02:36 AM~6358600
> *I'AM TALKING WITH SOME LOCAL SHOPS AN SO FAR THEY HAVE AGREED, NOW I'AM LOOKING FOR SOME PROPER GIRLS AN AS SOON AS I GET IT ALL TOGEATHER I WILL LET YOU KNOW WHATS GOING ON,,
> 
> ALSO I AM IN THE WORKS FOR THE NEW TRUUCHA UNCENSORED WEBSITE !!!
> *


yeah truucha ,get soem nice ones.
i don't wanna see the hoes that are on broadway .


----------



## SUNNYD (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Oct 12 2006, 07:19 PM~6358881
> *yeah truucha ,get soem nice ones.
> i don't wanna see the hoes that are on broadway .
> *


fa sho


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

hell yeah i would watch that!!


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

the people talking shit are probably gonna be the first ones to buy it.


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Oct 12 2006, 08:15 PM~6358853
> *IN ABOUT 2 WEEKS I WILL DO THE FIRST SHOOT AN I WILL POST THE FIRST PICTURES
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Andres (Aug 21, 2005)

YESS I LOVE CHI CHIS


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

hell ya hook it up, and send it and the #24 too me asap.

lol


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

handle it big dog. but are they going to hit bumper


----------



## Q-DOG (Sep 23, 2006)

2 COPIES PLEASE! :around:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

well i couldnt say i'd buy it, shits too expensive for someone at school outside the states, but i would watch it, the only truucha dvd i'd watch... lol

although, to be honest i dont think its a good idea, keep porn out of lowriding, its too different and mixing them wouldnt do raza any favours... but hey, do what you want, just remember people like you who are not just well known through lowriding but because you a good videographer should be setting good examples for lowriding and trying to help the cause of a positive image for lowriding... shooting porn in lowlows wont do that...


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

ah fa sheezy I would love to see that, naked hynas and lowriders....now thats a good movie. :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

hey truucha go for it and for your second special. can you make a "BIG girls in BIG bodies"? yeah baby!!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Oct 12 2006, 09:47 PM~6358666
> *
> 
> BY THE WAY THE CARS THAT WILL BE FEATURE IN THE DVD WILL BE ALOT BETTER THEN THAT BUCKET YOU HAVE  :0
> ...


*Would love to see your shit, and Mules dont count.* :0 

Talk is cheap camera boy!


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Will they be nasty and disgusting looking, but they get off! Like the cars in the videos??


----------



## Individuals502 (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low1_@Oct 12 2006, 11:25 PM~6359789
> *well i couldnt say i'd buy it, shits too expensive for someone at school outside the states, but i would watch it, the only truucha dvd i'd watch... lol
> 
> although, to be honest i dont think its a good idea, keep porn out of lowriding, its too different and mixing them wouldnt do raza any favours... but hey, do what you want, just remember people like you who are not just well known through lowriding but because you a good videographer should be setting good examples for lowriding and trying to help the cause of a positive image for lowriding... shooting porn in lowlows wont do that...
> *




since when do bitches and lowriding not mix? what more can you ask for bad ass cars with badass bitches. i think it is a great idea.


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

This idea sounds good to me TRUUCHA!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 13 2006, 07:53 AM~6360810
> *Will they be nasty and disgusting looking, but they get off!  Like the cars in the videos??
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 13 2006, 05:44 AM~6360778
> *Would love to see your shit, and Mules dont count.  :0
> 
> Talk is cheap camera boy!
> ...


*MAYBE YOU SHOULD SELL BOTH OF THOSE AN BUY A HOUSE BECAUSE THAT APARTMENT LOOKS A LITTLE BANGED UP,, MY MULE IS WORTH MORE THAT THAT* :0


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUNNYD_@Oct 12 2006, 09:03 PM~6358784
> *oooooooooooo  :biggrin: truucha gettin fresh :biggrin:
> *



INSTIGASTER :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Oct 13 2006, 11:23 AM~6361742
> *MAYBE YOU SHOULD SELL BOTH OF THOSE AN BUY A HOUSE BECAUSE THAT APARTMENT LOOKS A LITTLE BANGED UP,, MY MULE IS WORTH MORE THAT THAT  :0
> *


It's better than what you got. It's house and not an apartment .


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 13 2006, 09:29 AM~6361779
> *It's better than what you got. It's house and not an apartment .
> *


*MY DAUGHTER'S STROLLER PAINT JOB IS BETTER LOOKING THEN BOTH AN EVEN PROBLY COST MORE :biggrin: 

IS YOURS CANDY ?????*


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Oct 13 2006, 01:57 PM~6363024
> *MY DAUGHTER'S STROLLER PAINT JOB IS BETTER LOOKING THEN BOTH AN EVEN PROBLY COST MORE  :biggrin:
> 
> IS YOURS CANDY ?????
> *


Pics?? :biggrin:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Oct 13 2006, 01:25 PM~6363188
> *Pics?? :biggrin:
> *





















:thumbsup:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by let_it_go_@Oct 13 2006, 01:21 AM~6358136
> *HELL YEAH HOMIE AND NICE BIG SOFT ASSES TOO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)

:0


----------



## EPISTOL"44" (May 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Oct 13 2006, 01:29 PM~6363222
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit he wasent playin :cheesy: looks good


----------



## GOODTIMER (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Oct 11 2006, 09:18 PM~6350575
> *THIS IS THE DEAL,,,
> 
> I'AM THINKING OF MAKING A DVD WITH 1 OR 2 GIRLS PER CAR NAKED,,, LIKE A PHOTOSHOOT BUT FILMING THE PHOTOSHOOT FOR A UNCENSORED DVD OF THE GIRLS KISSING AN PLAYING WITH THEM SELVES,,,, NAKED,,
> ...


hey homie if you need help ill work for free :cheesy:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

:0


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

SHIT LET ME KNOW WHEN CAN I PICK 1 UP :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## PHANTOM (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *chinaundercons*_@Oct 12 2006, 08:08 AM~6353978
> *same here...lowriding is lowriding and porn is porn leave it like that...That is a put down for all the people putting hard work into there cars like me<~~~Im a female!!! My son watches your dvds...how bouta clean cut dvd...no bad words??? Dont do it TRUUCHA!!...GOODTIMES!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


If you don't like it don't look at it,don't fuck it up for the rest of us!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@Oct 14 2006, 10:55 PM~6371128
> *SHIT LET ME KNOW WHEN CAN I PICK 1 UP :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## PHANTOM (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Oct 12 2006, 08:31 PM~6358931
> *YESS I LOVE CHI CHIS
> *


X2


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

tha sounds like a very good idea tha second tha comes out pm me an i will send paypal


----------



## the.arrival (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Oct 12 2006, 11:31 PM~6360220
> *hey truucha go for it and for your second special. can you make a "BIG girls in BIG bodies"? yeah baby!!!
> *


hell yeah homie, them big bitches are down for anything, you just have to feed them first, a good carne asada and you're in.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Oct 12 2006, 10:47 PM~6358666
> *YOU MUST NOT KNOW ME,,,, NOT DESPERATE FOR MONEY ASK AROUND AN THEY WILL TELL YOU, IT COST MONEY TO MAKE MONEY,, I JUST DECIDE TO MAKE A SPECIAL ADDITION TO THE TRUUCHA COLLECTION !!!!!!
> 
> A TRUUCHA UNCENSORED WON'T HURT,, PLUS I'AM DOING THIS BECAUSE ALOT OF THE VIEWERS WANT A DVD FOR ADULTS SO I'AM TRYING IT TO SEE WHAT HAPPENED'S !!!!
> ...


you can use my rag anytime!!!!
i like my women like i like my cars, black and topless :cheesy:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

MOVIE DUN YET........... :uh: I WANNA SEEE!!!! PREVIEWz?


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

well 7 pages of replies and only a small handfull of negative feedback. DO IT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Oct 15 2006, 08:40 AM~6371762
> *well  7 pages  of  replies and  only a small handfull of negative feedback.  DO  IT!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## *chinaundercons* (Jul 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHANTOM_@Oct 15 2006, 12:02 AM~6371160
> *If you don't like it don't look at it,don't fuck it up for the rest of us!
> *


just givin' my opinion...not my fault u gotta watch porn to get yours :tongue:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by *chinaundercons*_@Oct 15 2006, 09:17 AM~6371975
> *just givin' my opinion...not my fault u gotta watch porn to get yours :tongue:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

<---------
<--------- You need a rag cadi for this project :cheesy: LoL!!!
<---------


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

I think its a good idea! :biggrin:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

GO FOR IT


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

do it!


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

I THINK YOU SHOULD PUT ROLLERZ CAR'S IN THE VIDEO


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Oct 16 2006, 06:20 PM~6381591
> *I THINK YOU SHOULD PUT ROLLERZ CAR'S IN THE VIDEO
> *


*IF YOU GUYS HAVE SOME GIRLS, LET ME KNOW, I PAY BY THE HOUR*


----------



## MISS *V* (Aug 23, 2006)

DO IT!!! I'D BUY ONE FOR SURE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Oct 12 2006, 10:13 AM~6354912
> *Go for it homie two of my favorite things cars and females, just throw some cash in there and you'll have me covered.... do that shit homeboy!!!
> 
> 
> ...


THATS SUCH A NICE FOTO...ITS BEEN A LONG TIME SINCE I SEEN 1G'Z SHACKS LIKE THAT.....DAMN


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

make sure you get that girl on girl action


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

:thumbsup: Go for it, dats All Out.


----------



## Duppy (Dec 9, 2002)

DO IT!!! DO IT!!! DO IT!!!!!



















WHERE'S THE PREVIEW?????


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

i say its about time!!

i think u will sell more if u have some bitches with strap ons


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by *chinaundercons*_@Oct 15 2006, 11:17 AM~6371975
> *just givin' my opinion...not my fault u gotta watch porn to get yours :tongue:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

So...............when is this dvd suppose to come out?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm waiting on my invite to come help film Truucha :angry:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

FEBUARY


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

truucha you should get some girls on a trike


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

http://www.uploadfile.info/


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Nov 13 2006, 10:44 AM~6558771
> *truucha you should get some girls on a trike
> *


my trike?


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

damn, you guys are perverts!!! 






















where do i sign up???


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SICK CITY C.C (Sep 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

I GOT BITCHES HOMIE, :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 14 2006, 12:55 AM~6563831
> *I GOT BITCHES HOMIE, :biggrin:
> *


3 on 3 type??


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

SO WHAT HAPPEN MADE THE VIDS O WHA?????????????


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

do it ..... and give lay it low members free copies


----------



## 2000 TOWNCAR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINKY_@Oct 12 2006, 11:18 AM~6355285
> *HELL YEAH! DO THE DAMN THING!IF YOU NEED HELP OR A CAR HIT ME UP!LETS GET ALL MANIACO'S!
> *


X2 maniacos edition


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Oct 11 2006, 07:18 PM~6350575
> *THIS IS THE DEAL,,,
> 
> I'AM THINKING OF MAKING A DVD WITH 1 OR 2 GIRLS PER CAR NAKED,,, LIKE A PHOTOSHOOT BUT FILMING THE PHOTOSHOOT FOR A UNCENSORED DVD OF THE GIRLS KISSING AN PLAYING WITH THEM SELVES,,,, NAKED,,
> ...


I WANT 10 COPIES PLEASE THANK U


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Does anyone ever stop and look at the date of this topic? Its like the Like a pimp topic now.


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 3 2009, 11:44 AM~14660150
> *Does anyone ever stop and look at the date of this topic? Its like the Like a pimp topic now.
> *


huh :biggrin:


----------



## sixtreywit4 (Mar 3, 2009)

where i send my $$$ to ?


----------



## sixtreywit4 (Mar 3, 2009)

w got plenty hoochies here in da ATL


----------



## mr.dannyboy (Jan 13, 2009)

9 fuckin pages on this shit and no naked pictures!!! Damn homie you got me with the XXX in the topic line! :angry:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr.dannyboy_@Aug 6 2009, 01:35 AM~14690326
> *9 fuckin pages on this shit and no naked pictures!!! Damn homie you got me with the XXX in the topic line! :angry:
> *


They also got you on the fact the topic is several years old.


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 6 2009, 03:47 AM~14691046
> *They also got you on the fact the topic is several years old.
> *


x 1000 :angry:


----------



## lisy.zhan (Aug 7, 2009)

http // photobucketcom/albums/ee103/charlos9804/thatsthat.jpg


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

how much? are they gonna be the same price as youre other dvd?


----------

